# MDGA Virtual Show Results



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

There were a total of *103 *miniature dairy goats entered in MDGA's Summer 2010 virtual show:
33 mature does (17 MiniNubians, 11 MiniManchas, and 5 AOM)
48 doelings (22 MiniNubians, 14 MiniManchas and 9 AOM)
22 bucks (13 MiniNubians and 12 AOM - included MiniManchas)

You can see complete results along with reasons for the placings at the show website: http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/V-Sh ... show10.htm A great way to learn about conformation and miniature dairy goats!
The Best in Show, GCH and RsCh results are as follows for this two ring show:

*Ring 1 - Renee Furst
*
Best Sr. Doe in Show:
Country Dreams Pixie *P 
Bred by Randy and Andrea Kuhtz. Owned by Eliya Forster

Best Udder in Show:
C-Springs CR Chewelah
Bred by Jean Wilcox. Owned by Lacia Lynne Bailey

Best Jr. Doe in Show:
Green Gables Stars Fall on Alabama
Bred and Owned by Eliya Forster

Best Buck in Show:
MilkMaidRanch Ga Springsteen
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

*MiniNubians:*

Sr. Grand Champion and Best Udder of Breed:
Country Dreams Pixie *P 
Bred by Randy and Andrea Kuhtz. Owned by Eliya Forster

Sr. Reserve Champion:
Echo Hill's Molly O'Malley 2*P 
Bred by Dannette Hackman. Owned by Eliya Forster

Jr. Grand Champion:
Green Gables Stars Fall on Alabama
Bred and Owned by Eliya Forster

Jr. Reserve Champion:
Green Gables USG Lady Jasmine
Bred and Owned by Eliya Forster

Grand Champion Buck:
Green Gables SS Moonbeam *B
Bred and Owned by Eliya Forster

Reserve Champion Buck:
Daystar's Sir Joshua
Bred and Owned by Jacqui Wilcox

*MiniManchas:*

Sr. Grand Champion:
C-Springs CR Chewelah
Bred by Jean Wilcox. Owned by Lacia Lynne Bailey

Sr. Reserve Champion:
Cherry Butte Carousel Sunday
Bred and Owned by Aaron Zisk

Jr. Grand Champion:
White Rock Farm Nougat Cookie
Bred and Owned by Nelson Wolf

Jr. Reserve Champion:
Montana RS Bunny
Bred and Owned by Dianna (Deena) M Humphrey

*Any Other Mini (AOM):*

Sr. Grand Champion and Best Udder of Breed:
MilkMaidRanch P Aruba
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Sr. Reserve Champion:
MilkMaidRanch G Dixie
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Jr. Grand Champion:
MilkMaidRanch GA Carol King
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Jr. Reserve Champion:
MilkMaidRanch GA Fancy Girl
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Grand Champion Buck:
MilkMaidRanch Ga Springsteen
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Reserve Champion Buck:
MilkMaidRanch N Memphis
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

-----------------------------------------------

*Ring #2 - Valerie Ciesynski*

Best Sr. Doe in Show:
Echo Hill's Molly O'Malley 2*P 
Bred by Dannette Hackman. Owned by Eliya Forster

Best Udder in Show:
Echo Hill's Molly O'Malley 2*P 
Bred by Dannette Hackman. Owned by Eliya Forster

Best Jr. Doe in Show:
White Rock Farm Nougat Cookie
Bred and Owned by Nelson Wolf.

Best Buck in Show:
MilkMaidRanch N Memphis
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

*MiniNubians:*

Sr. Grand Champion and Best Udder of Breed:
Echo Hill's Molly O'Malley 2*P 
Bred by Dannette Hackman. Owned by Eliya Forster

Sr. Reserve Champion:
Country Dreams Pixie *P 
Bred by Randy and Andrea Kuhtz. Owned by Eliya Forster

Jr. Grand Champion:
Daystar's Phoebe
Bred and Owned by Jacqui Wilcox

Jr. Reserve Champion:
Green Gables B Pollyanna
Bred and Owned by Eliya Forster

Grand Champion Buck:
Green Gables Samson 
Bred by Eliya Forster. Owned by Susan Dove

Reserve Champion Buck:
Green Gables Napoleon *B 
Bred by Eliya Forster. Owned by Susan Dove
*
MiniManchas:*

Sr. Grand Champion and Best Udder of Breed:
C-Springs CO Amanda
Bred by Jean Wilcox. Owned by Lacia Lynne Bailey

Sr. Reserve Champion:
White Rock Farm Gracie's Hope
Bred and Owned by Nelson Wolf

Jr. Grand Champion:
White Rock Farm Nougat Cookie
Bred and Owned by Nelson Wolf

Jr. Reserve Champion:
White Rock Farm Holly
Bred and Owned by Nelson Wolf

*Any Other Mini (AOM):*

Sr. Grand Champion and Best Udder of Breed:
MilkMaidRanch G Dixie
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Sr. Reserve Champion:
MilkMaidRanch P Aruba
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Jr. Grand Champion:
MilkMaidRanch GA Sweet Pea
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Jr. Reserve Champion:
MilkMaidRanch GA Ivy League
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Grand Champion Buck:
MilkMaidRanch N Memphis
Bred and Owned by Susan Minck

Reserve Champion Buck:
Ravenna Ridge Man Da' Dude
Bred and Owned by Lacia Lynne Bailey

Thank you to all who participated and a special thanks to our wonderful judges, Renee and Valerie. They both did a great job!
We will be having another show later this year, so you can start taking pictures of your miniature dairy goats for the next show! Visit the website for details: http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/V-Show/index.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing..... :thumb:


----------

